# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Lightweight tent options

## PerazziSC3

Looking for a new tent -

Ideally i want something that will sleep 2-3 people 

Would be good to have the option of just being able to use the fly and footprint for lightweight trips

Thinking the exped Mira range looks ok or possibly tarptent.

Any suggestions or anyone have something they want to sell

----------


## ebf

The Mira looks good, and price is not bad at all. Footprint looks larger than MSR Hubba.

Ive got a MSR Hubba HP, lots of options with fly and footprint. I prefer freestanding tents where you can just pull the pegs and move the whole thing if you want.

Couple of guys on here have tarp tents, not sure Id trust one in really bad weather... But could be wrong.

----------


## Nibblet

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...t-tents-11218/

----------


## kiwijames

Cuben fiber is where its at Hexamid Twin
I wouldn't call the Hubba light and last time I looked the Exped were not much better (weight wise).

----------


## veitnamcam

Only trouble is it doesn't include poles

----------


## K95

Any tent able to fit three people plus hunting gear isn't going to be that light. Best getting a cuben fibre fly and pitchining it as an awning and storing gear outside.

----------


## K95

Mountain Laurel also do good cuben fibre gear.

----------


## scoped

Hafe a  look at terra nova

----------


## sambnz

I've got a Tarptent from Tarptent in the US. Bought it when I was over there - second hand. I've got the double rainbow model. Decent single walled construction. Pretty damn light for a two person. Think it comes in just over 1kg.  Check out their range. Tarptent Ultralight Shelters

----------


## MattyP

Got a TarpTent StratoSpire2. For us it sleeps 2 comfortably with Exped Long Wide Downmats which are pretty big. That's with the floor sides folded up too.

With the floor folded out flat it's supposed to sleep 3 but it would be damn cosy to say the least haha. Doable though.

Each side has its own vestibule large enough for packs, etc. It was surprisingly hard to find a lightweight tent that could sleep 2 comfortably and had vestibule space for 2 lots of gear. That was our criteria (so my wife can come along). But it's so light as to be a great 1 person tent with room for all gear inside.

You can also use fly seperately or the inner separately if you're confident about no rain (bug proof only).

All up it only weighs 1300grams (with poles) and seems pretty sturdy. Haven't had to test it in anything rough though. I have been really impressed so far and the price wasn't bad either from memory. We seem to pay a lot in NZ for tents that are heavier with less features and room.

----------


## veitnamcam

What do you use for poles MattyP ?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Just bought a big Agnes fly creek ul2. Yolo

----------


## MattyP

> What do you use for poles MattyP ?


When you order the tent on the website you can order lightweight poles. They're the collapsible type with the stretch-cord through the middle:

Poles

One thing with TarpTent - they get you on extras. The price is still good but just be aware that $325 will more likely turn into $400 by the time you do little things like choose a solid interior, add poles, get it seam-sealed. You can buy the seam-sealing kit for $6 but i'd never done anything like that before so just paid them to do it which was $30.

Either way even with shipping they are a lot cheaper than paying the $600-800 here in NZ for a smaller/heavier tent. I would only consider some of the tents here if you really need increased snow loading or something for really bad conditions. The price is just a bonus anyway...as mentioned it was pretty much the only 2 person lightweight that had the room & vestibules we wanted.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers

----------


## Dreamer

> Just bought a big Agnes fly creek ul2. Yolo


Hey mate, where abouts did you get it from?

----------


## PerazziSC3

I got mine from eBay Australia, it was an unwanted present apparently so unused. I got it for $350aud including postage so should slip under the gst bracket hopefully. They are about $450aud new or $350usd

----------


## Dreamer

Ok, thanks. Have had a look and am liking the look of the one man one, seems to have good room.

----------


## K95

Chinook 1P tent - Big Sky International - Lightweight Outdoor gear for Backpacking, Camping, Hiking, Trekking, and Travel

These guys look like they make good gear.
Can pitch the tent as one piece so the inner doesn't get wet if it's raining. Vents for condensation. Double wall.

----------


## Nibblet

How have those with a tarptent found them? Mrs is off to the states in a couple weeks so was going to get her to bring one back with her.
Pros and cons please

----------


## fallow

I have MSR Hubba Hubba NX. Probably not the lightest tent at 1.7kg but I like the extra room of a 2 man tent

----------


## BRADS

Not all two man tents are equal, I saw a big Agnes recently, the 2 dudes in where both gay that must of helped 
Cause shit it was small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

It's because no one looks at the dimensions, just the overall weight.

----------


## Nibblet

> Not all two man tents are equal, I saw a big Agnes recently, the 2 dudes in where both gay that must of helped 
> Cause shit it was small
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So who was the other dude?

I bet you were little spoon

----------


## Shearer

> How have those with a tarptent found them? Mrs is off to the states in a couple weeks so was going to get her to bring one back with her.
> Pros and cons please


I have a tarptent double rainbow.  1.1kg single skin. Roomy and easy to use. It is rather drafty to combat condensation. Over all pretty happy.  Good shelter.
Had to seam seal it myself too.

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah I was looking at the double moment for the double wall. Be a bit heavier but should alow for more year round use and stay drier, bonus of both inner and outer being standalone.

How did you find the seam sealing?

----------


## Shearer

> Yeah I was looking at the double moment for the double wall. Be a bit heavier but should alow for more year round use and stay drier, bonus of both inner and outer being standalone.
> 
> How did you find the seam sealing?


Bit fiddly to do but seems to work fine.

----------


## 199p

Yeah it was a little cuddly in my big angus but didnt have the floor right out because of the ground. Was enough room for two with full mats and no cuddling needed. It def lacks room for gear

----------


## MattyP

> How have those with a tarptent found them? Mrs is off to the states in a couple weeks so was going to get her to bring one back with her.
> Pros and cons please


Read the first page of the thread for my posts about tarptents.

Short story - they're great.

----------


## Nibblet

> Read the first page of the thread for my posts about tarptents.
> 
> Short story - they're great.


Couldn't see the trees for the forest. Would love to hear from someone with the double moment as well. 
Do you have any photos of your setup with gear in it you can post

----------


## MattyP

> Couldn't see the trees for the forest. Would love to hear from someone with the double moment as well. 
> Do you have any photos of your setup with gear in it you can post


I don't think I do actually  :Sad: . Don't know what I was thinking last trip, failed to take photos of a few things I should have. Myself and wife fit inside on 2 Long-Wide Exped mats (197CM long, 65CM wide). From memory her pack was inside too as we still had sideways room to spare.

My large pack with rifle in scabbard, etc, easily fit under one of the vestibules. As mentioned, double large vestibules was one of the main selling points for me, as that's a rarity on tents in this weight class. I don't give my wife much to carry so her small backpack and other bits and pieces easily fit in the tent with us, and we can use one vestibule for entry/exit and the other for gear. If we ever took a lot more gear then everything can still be sheltered.

Only issue we've encountered was the first time we used it with a bit of condensation dripping. I then found yet another cleverly located pull-tag that can be used to lower the inner layer further away from the outer layer though. This prevents any touching even if the outer is sagging quite a lot, and seemed to stop it.

----------


## akaroa1

I have a Tarptent Squall 2 with the 2 optional poles if you don't have hiking poles with you. Its  in perfect condition and I am only selling it as its not suitable for the above bush line, 3 season and Southwestland hunting it was intended for. $350NZ plus freight. Freight will be low as its under 1kg  is pretty big for a 2 man and quite long. As stated elsewhere its  well ventilated to avoid condensation as its single skin and has good fly screen and reasonably sized vestibule.
 go to  https://www.tarptent.com/squall2.html  for specs and images etc.
PM me if anyone is interested.

----------


## K95

Here's a site for buying silnylon or Cuban fibre for making your own tent/tarps. Send it to a you shop address.

ripstopbytheroll.com

----------

